# Storient Pipes



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Has anyone ever had pipes from Storient get held up in Customs? Just curious if it is normal or maybe it is my lucky turn again to do battle with F'edEx.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

OnePyroTec said:


> Has anyone ever had pipes from Storient get held up in Customs? Just curious if it is normal or maybe it is my lucky turn again to do battle with F'edEx.


A (normal) pipe should have no issues in customs, as long as its under the personal import limit (I think $600 worth).


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Just found out that it is ANOTHER F'edEx screw up. The pipes made it to within 15 miles of my house and F'edEx says the shipper called and asked for the package to be returned. I have been email contact with Yavuz of Storient and he is very upset that F'edEx would do or say such a thing since he never asked for the package to be returned.

Total cost was only $165....now I wonder if it is ME they still hold a grudge with from incidents from several years ago and they are just having fun.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

One thing is for sure, when Yavuz has my next custom pipe carved it will NOT go via F'edEx no matter how much more it will cost me.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I asked about Storient a few months ago - didnt get much feedback and didnt have the guts to pull the trigger. I saw them on Smoking Pipes website iirc. Let a brother know how it smokes if you ever get Fedex off your case.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Troutman22 said:


> I asked about Storient a few months ago - didnt get much feedback and didnt have the guts to pull the trigger. I saw them on Smoking Pipes website iirc. Let a brother know how it smokes if you ever get Fedex off your case.


Will do, I'm positive the pipes will be good quality as long as they don't show up broken.

FWIW to me it IS F'edEx, not FedEx :anim_soapbox:

Yavuz just informed me this is the second shipment they messed up this week...I hope he will now drop them as his preferred shipper.


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

I order about 12 pipes every 3 months from Storient and have never had a problem with any shipments or additional fees from Customs. He is first class and a straight shooter.

Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I could only wish it went that easy for me Rich. Story I got today is it is being held by the Boarder Patrol in N.J. Wonder what the story will be tomorrow....and how much of a fee will come along with it for their extra work they have to do shipping the damn thing around the country.

- 

2/01/2013 - Friday
9: 28 am	
Clearance in progress

CARSON CITY, NV
8: 23 am	
At local FedEx facility <---about 15 miles from me

CARSON CITY, NV
- 

1/31/2013 - Thursday
5:41 pm	
At destination sort facility

RENO, NV
4:39 pm	
At local FedEx facility

RENO, NV
3:19 pm	
Departed FedEx location

MEMPHIS, TN
12: 20 pm	
Arrived at FedEx location

MEMPHIS, TN
10:45 am	
Departed FedEx location

NEWARK, NJ
6:10 am	
Arrived at FedEx location

NEWARK, NJ
4:50 am	
In transit

ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE CEDEX FR
4:11 am	
Departed FedEx location

ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE CEDEX FR
1:37 am	
In transit

ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE CEDEX FR
1:37 am	
In transit

ROISSY CHARLES DE GAULLE CEDEX FR
- 

1/30/2013 - Wednesday
8:53 pm	
In transit

ISTANBUL TR
7:14 pm	
Left FedEx origin facility

ISTANBUL TR
6:34 pm	
Picked up

ISTANBUL TR
Select time zone


----------



## 4noggins (May 9, 2009)

Wow....you do have problems!!! I'm glad i don't have to go through that with all my vendors!!

I hope it works out for you and that this is just a misunderstanding somewhere along the line.


Rich
4noggins.com


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

if you are keeping score, F'edEx has changed their story for the 3rd time on this "express" delivery that I still don't have. Now they tell the shipper (Yavuz) that I won't answer the phone so they can deliver...problem is I have called them every day and they refuse to speak with me.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

getting closer, pipes are back in New Jersey today. If anyone wonders why their cigars can go missing for weeks...they may help explain it.

- 

2/08/2013 - Friday
5:41 am	
In transit

NEWARK, NJ

Package available for clearance


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

FED-X ,UPS ,USPS, At one time or another i have had problems with all of them. Although i must say Fed-X is usually the best of the 3. Hope you get your pipes soon good luck!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Honestly, I have more problems with F'edEx than all other shippers combined. UPS, USPS, DHL, TNT, California Overnight. Out of those, in the past 25 years, there has only been two issues with USPS and one of which I feel it was the person trying to get a freebie...and maybe 5 or 6 issues with UPS (one very expensive)

I also ordered something from Colibri on the 21st of Jan. When I got inquired about where it is at a few days ago...the lady told me it they can no longer find it in the system and they just resent via UPS this time.


last update.
12:38 pm	
International shipment release - Import

NEWARK, NJ


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Yet another weekend without my pipes...Maybe Monday my "EXPRESS" package will be delivered...then again...maybe not.

2/09/2013 - Saturday
8:17 am	
At local FedEx facility

CARSON CITY, NV

*Package not due for delivery* <---WTF NOT DUE!!! they should have put OVERDUE for delivery
8:17 am	
At local FedEx facility

CARSON CITY, NV
4:05 am	
Departed FedEx location

MEMPHIS, TN


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 25, 2009)

FedEx is the worst, or the best at shipping a package around the world a few times before unreliably delivering a few hours from the origin. 

DHL is my favorite for international shipping, always atonishingly quick, never had a problem.

Hope you see your pipe soon.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I finally got my package this morning...I hope my neighbors didn't mind the "F" bomb dropping repeatedly. I was supposed to have a regular sized pipe & 3 mini's...only the regular sized arrived and it was NOT,say it again NOT in the protective box...only rolling around in the tyvek bag next to the box...YES it is damaged in several spots. The Assholes even tore the Storient label off of the box and tossed it in the bag. A new chapter in the F'edEx drama starts now...:yell::yell::yell:


----------



## mikebjrtx (May 21, 2012)

Good luck. I haven't been happy with the way a freight claim has been resolved in years. I had a box left in the street at a neighbors house. After being run over by a car UPS denied the claim because it wasn't packaged properly. My F'edEx driver is dyslexic and seldom delivers my packages to my house. Luckily I have great neighbors and and get everything several days late.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

As of Monday, Yavuz of Storient will not reply to my messages nor has he bothered to open the FedEx claim as needed. (shipper opens claims on international items) I even sent him plenty of photos for the claim at his request. Up to this point he had emailed me several times a day for various reasons, now nothing but silence. At this point, I have opened a claim with ****** for a refund and my faith in Storient Pipe is none. 

I'm not sure if he ever shipped the three mini pipes as agreed upon since the invoice only shows one pipe valued at $40.00. I purchased a LARGE sitter & 3 mini's for $165...

IF he makes good on the order, I'll update this post...but for now, I'd say never again will I buy from Storient Pipe. Which pisses me off because we had already designed a custom to be carved next.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Altinok is great to do business with, and if you want stateside, smokingpipes will have another batch of IMP meers soon.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

drastic_quench said:


> Altinok is great to do business with, and if you want stateside, smokingpipes will have another batch of IMP meers soon.


I don't know, we will have to see what is next. I have read some threads where Altinok's customer service is not good if there are problems...and sometimes pipes received are not as pictured. I'm REALLY going to have to think about it before I make anymore purchases from Turkey. At least the N.O.S. African Meer I got a couple weeks ago from ebay went smooth. I may have to just use that for a while instead of just looking at it. I bought it to look at, not use so this one is a tuffy :dunno:

Yavuz ended up not being the person I read he was on other pipe forums. After he has ignored my last several emails for several days...he was very prompt with pay pal to claim I damaged the pipe after I got it and no way he was to refund me or send me replacement pipes for the damaged large or missing 3 minis. HE escalated the claim instead of trying to make it right like he told me in several emails...He also claimed the 3 minis were a gift and if I didn't get them it is not his fault and no money is owed for those...that was another lie...that was part of the deal in which I provided the email to pay pal to prove it was part of the deal...They were never on the invoice HE made, and the weight of the package I sent back was the same weight of the package he sent...how can that be if there were supposed to have been 3 more pipes in there? I have the actual F'edEx driver who witnessed me open the package and see there was only one pipe and it was damaged...with his (Yavuz) statements, and the emails I provided from him, pay pal closed the case within two hours and found in my favor. I shipped the pipe back today and soon as it shows received I get a full refund including return shipping.

Only thing I can say for certain is if anyone else asks about Storient Pipes, I just say run, and run fast.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks for the update - very happy I didnt pull the trigger when I was pondering. I hope things work out for you in the end but damn what a mess.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

OnePyroTec said:


> I don't know, we will have to see what is next. I have read some threads where Altinok's customer service is not good if there are problems...and sometimes pipes received are not as pictured. I'm REALLY going to have to think about it before I make anymore purchases from Turkey. At least the N.O.S. African Meer I got a couple weeks ago from ebay went smooth. I may have to just use that for a while instead of just looking at it. I bought it to look at, not use so this one is a tuffy :dunno:
> 
> Yavuz ended up not being the person I read he was on other pipe forums. After he has ignored my last several emails for several days...he was very prompt with pay pal to claim I damaged the pipe after I got it and no way he was to refund me or send me replacement pipes for the damaged large or missing 3 minis. HE escalated the claim instead of trying to make it right like he told me in several emails...He also claimed the 3 minis were a gift and if I didn't get them it is not his fault and no money is owed for those...that was another lie...that was part of the deal in which I provided the email to pay pal to prove it was part of the deal...They were never on the invoice HE made, and the weight of the package I sent back was the same weight of the package he sent...how can that be if there were supposed to have been 3 more pipes in there? I have the actual F'edEx driver who witnessed me open the package and see there was only one pipe and it was damaged...with his (Yavuz) statements, and the emails I provided from him, pay pal closed the case within two hours and found in my favor. I shipped the pipe back today and soon as it shows received I get a full refund including return shipping.
> 
> Only thing I can say for certain is if anyone else asks about Storient Pipes, I just say run, and run fast.


Then buy from smokingpipes. They ship from South Carolina, and the pipe you see IS the pipe you get.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

drastic_quench said:


> Then buy from smokingpipes. They ship from South Carolina, and the pipe you see IS the pipe you get.


I was leaning that direction after your suggestion....just waiting to see if what they get is something I want. I have them bookmarked and will be checking back...any idea when the shipment you speak of is due to arrive?


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

shouldn't be too long. No idea specifically. You could always shoot them an email. I check them out every Monday and Thursday just to see all the new stuff anyhow.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

This one is FINALLY done. Seems Yavuz has been refusing the return package so the delivery couldn't be verified...I get an email from ****** it must be verified within 72 hours or they find in his favor! He knows how to try and work it...that is for sure.

A few scans, emails, and a pissed off phone call later...case closed and I got the following email.

We have concluded our investigation into your case and have decided in your
favor.

You have indicated that a partial refund of $164.00 USD would be <---the $164 was a type-o
satisfactory.
We were able to recover $165.00 USD and this amount has been credited to
you. Please allow five business days for this adjustment to be posted.

If you are due any additional funds, we will make our best effort to
recover the balance from the seller.


If the seller's account has insufficient funds to complete the refund owed
to you, please be assured that we will take appropriate action against the
seller's account, which may include limitation of the seller's account
privileges.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

What a scumbag this Yavuz turned out to be. Thanks again for sharing your experience so that others dont purchase from Storient and get screwed over.


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

interesting because they were the only turkish meerschaum pipe seller ( I mean those from turkey) I used to depend on.
Their pipe quality is great as I own a couple of theirs,both from spc and directly from storients website.
Its also interesting they did not accept a return because this guy has sent me one pipe free of charge since the delivery was a few days late.
Just very sorry for you OnePyro ,but I strongly believe you'll get your money back since pp is always on the side of the buyer.


----------



## rogypipe (May 29, 2012)

if you want the same quality without any drama you can try baki meerschaums. A guy from florida sells master carver baki's pipes from his website
just could not remember the link but you can google baki meerschaum and you ll find the web site.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

I got my money after some hassle. As a long time fleabay seller, I can promise you that PP is not always on the side of the buyers. At least for me, when I was able to prove the buyers were less than honest...no refunds were issued. It does take more effort for a seller to win a case than a buyer, but they are not 100% always in buyers favor.

I have looked at the Baki pipes, they are nice looking and probably some of the best ever made. I have already committed to an IMP as soon as it can be made the way I want it.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I just bought a Storient from Tobaccopipes last week. Nothing fancy, just:

View attachment 75621


I've never had one before (a Storient, not a Meerschaum), but without smoking it yet, I'm pretty satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## Foggymountain (Mar 17, 2013)

There is a problem with Storient which some of you have mentioned. The guy is a compulsive liar. Having bought quite a few meers directly from Turkey, I will not do it again, and suggest getting them from a dealer in your own country.


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

Hell, I wouldn't buy a Storient even form a US dealer at this point. Right now, I'm trying to get an IMP done the way "I" want it.

After that, probably a Baki bestmeerschaums


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Storient Pipes UPDATE*

After I had forgotten all about the Storient nightmare...it raised its ugly head again. I have been out of state for many, many weeks and there has been little or no internet access for my MAC.

As I have been trying to come up to date with a LOT of emails, I see that Yavuz still tries to get me to join this or that or something else...he acts like nothing ever happened. I don't even bother sending a reply...but it must say it is weird of him to do this.

AND as I sit in a cheap hotel room talking to my wife one night, she tells me I got a box from Turkey. :ask: When I got home I saw it was the box that Yavuz refused to take possession of in hopes of not having to give a ****** refund. Anyhow, since I was still out $20 when it was all said and done, I opened the box just to find the same damaged pipe I had sent back. BUT upon closer inspection, there are some carving flaws. It sits a bit lopsided, there are a couple small carving gouges, and the stem does not quite fit tight. Yes, I did smoke it. It smokes OK, but the stem wobbles when it gets warm so I would have been getting a refund or replacement had there been no problems with F'edEx to begin with. The best thing to do now would be a pipe review video with a *Red Jacket* ending. :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris0673 (Aug 20, 2012)

OnePyroTec said:


> Hell, I wouldn't buy a Storient even form a US dealer at this point. Right now, I'm trying to get an IMP done the way "I" want it.
> 
> After that, probably a Baki bestmeerschaums


Those Baki meers are beautiful! I especially liked the claw pipe! Gorgeous!


----------



## OnePyroTec (Dec 11, 1997)

for me the stem and gold plating on the Giant Floral would look great on the Basket Weave pipe. Now if I can just talk him into putting those together for me when things slow down a bit.


----------



## Foggymountain (Mar 17, 2013)

May I recommend the Peterson meerschaums. They are the best I have tried. The plumbing is far better than any Turkish pipe, though they are in fact Turkish pipes, made there to Pete's specs. The connection between shank & stem is superior and they smoke really well.


----------

